# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Don Fogg Katana

## JohnD

Here's something you don't see everyday.  1086 Katana by Don Fogg with a solid silver habaki in shirasaya. I got it back a couple of weeks ago and been waiting to finish the polish on it. Been kinda busy with my move lately and been having problems with my DSL provider so I was not able to upload some stuff till tonight. 

Anyway nice to be back again and I'll be posting every now and then till I can get caught back up again. Now for some pics. Not that cool but I hope y'all like em :Smilie:

----------

